# Thanks Everyone!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

What a wild and crazy week it has been here at DBStalk.COM! We have enjoyed almost every moment of it! We want to thank everyone for thinking of DBStalk.COM while DBSforums has been down. We are happy we could provide a place for everyone while DBSforums had its trouble.

We expect (and hope) that DBSforums will come back online sometime on Wednesday; we expect some of you folks will go back to DBSforums while others will continue to visit us here at DBStalk.COM. Whatever you decide is up to you; we again thank you for visiting us during this time! We do sincerely hope however that you will continue to make DBStalk.COM a regular stop on your daily browsing schedule.

For those folks who visited us when we first started who have not been here for awhile should have noticed all the changes that have gone on here over the past few year, we have grown up and matured into something we the admins are all proud of. We just recently moved off of EzBoard on to our own new state of the art server. Our bulletin board software is the latest and features all the latest and coolest modifications all to make your experience here a little better.

So for those who go when DBSforums come back online, thank you for visiting us, we do hope you will join us again in the future. For those who decide to stay with us we are glad to have you, we hope your experience here is like none other.

Again we thank you for your support of DBStalk.COM we hope to see everyone on often!

The Staff of DBStalk.COM


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

I didn't even know that DBSForums was down till I read it here. After I actually registered (I was tired of seing unregistered after my name) I had been checking this site first then going over to DBSF. It is nice to see some (many) posts here. Sometimes it would seem like days would go by before there was a new post.

Any new usage statistics? I hope we aren't burning the server up.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yesterday we had over 36,000 hits. The server is fine and can handle it. Bring it on!!!


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

:hi: I've lurked here for a while without posting. With the new forum software :goodjob: it looks like I've found another stop on my daily rounds on the internet


----------



## Edward E Suleski (Apr 23, 2002)

In my opinion this is a very good site and like arnold said "I'll be back".


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

> Yesterday we had over 36,000 hits. The server is fine and can handle it. Bring it on!!!


Before you say "BRING IT ON!!!" too fast think - how much is all this going to increase your bandwidth costs?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Don't worry about it. We'll be fine.


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 23, 2002)

Enjoyed the site, will definitely return on regular interval.

... Hi Ed S., Still with KBS?

Cheers...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I didnt know that dbsforums was down either until I read it on here, must be because I have been visiting this site a lot more often since I heard that it existed. I think everyone should visit this site and dbsforums.com both when it gets back up. This is a very nice site to visit.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

It has been fun temporarily housing all these DBS Phreaks.....:lol:
Please come back and visit......


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"I'll be back..."

Nick


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm back! 

Nick


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I started browsing both sites almost as soon as this forum went up, I was glad when many on this site got off the I hate DBS forums kick, since then it has developed into a nice forum. For some reason I could not post on this site for a long time until you moved it here, I then registered and have had no trouble posting here since. Once DBS Forums is back online I will continue to post and browse at both of these great forums.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Chris, that was one reason why I lurked and never posted for the longest time. The hate DBSF had me afraid to post.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

People bash both forums on the other. But for the most part DBSForums is viewed well here. I ahve to say what I really like is the occasional collaboration/cooperatiom. Makes it seem like one community with multiple voices.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *
> 
> Before you say "BRING IT ON!!!" too fast think - how much is all this going to increase your bandwidth costs? *


Maybe several of us should think about making some ( $$$ ) contributions to this site and help bring it to the fullest potential the admis can muster, although it is so advanced now, I can not imagine what else we could expect ?

It appears this site already has some good dollars ( and people )behind it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Nick...
Are you in the new place yet?



> It's 'lose', not 'loose'.


It depends.


----------

